# very long list of trigger foods!!!



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

my worst trigger foods are:breadyeast*sugar*oatmealmilletpastawheatnoodlespotatoesrice cakesricechockolate fat foodketchupsoy souceto much saltpopcornpotato chipsice creamcandycerealsand to much diet soda...i'm very thankful that i can eat milk products, most vegatables, chicken and fish and some fruits...i just have to try to love this food like i used to love bread... but it is hard!!!don't you ever have a litle peace of chockolate and regret it later... sometimes i eat foods tough i know it's gonna make me feel horrible!! it is so stupid, sometimes when i do that i just start hating my self... does anybody know what i'm talking about????i have to be strong now... chockolate or feeling bad???? easy choice







and i think drinking water and more water is a good think... in my country the water is probably the purest in the world, i've got to start using my brain and drink more of it!!does anyone else think sugar and wheat are bad triggers?? especially for bloating?


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

and one more thing..eating often though the day in small portions is better then eating three large meals.. for me anyway..


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:does anyone else think sugar and wheat are bad triggers?? especially for bloating?


yes.Don't mix sugar with gluten.


----------



## 16938 (May 22, 2006)

Day, from your long list of triggers, it sounds to me like you may have what's called Celiac Sprue disease. Has your doctor tested for it? It tends to be a very strong sensativity to gluten products including some rice, wheat and yeast... Just thought I would throw that out there. Keep your head up... we all know what you're goin through


----------

